# Free Shipping on X-Pel Headlamp Protection at PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*For a limited time, get free shipping in the 48 states on X-Pel headlamp protection at PFYC.com!*

Never break an expensive headlight or fog light again! X-Pel makes the best headlight protection kits on the market.

With the average cost of replacement head lamps and fog lamps spiraling to nearly $300, it is nice to know that there is a product available to protect your car against the perils of the open road. X-Pel Light Protection Products are made from a proprietary, scratch-resistant, urethane material coupled with the strongest optically clear 3M adhesive available. Designed for maximum durability, X-Pel light covers were originally tested under the harshest of circumstances with amazing results. Both in the real world and in the lab, X-Pel covers have proven that they will withstand a barrage of 1" diameter stones (about 1oz.) at speeds up to 120 m.p.h. with no damage to the lens they protect. Though the likelihood of this ever happening to your car in the real world is slim, it is nice to know that your expensive lenses are protected in any scenario. X-Pel is so confident in their product that they offer a 5-year warranty to leave you with complete peace of mind. Additionally, X-Pel headlamp protection kits can restore clarity to older vehicles with dulled or pitted headlamp lenses.

To take advantage of this offer, enter promo code *DONTBEATURKEY* during checkout. Make sure to enter the code exactly as shown. Offer expires 12/01/10.

Please click below to go to the ordering page.

----------------

*X-Pel headlamp protection - 2004-2006 GTO*




----------------


To see a full line-up of our new GTO items, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Keep watching our "Current Specials" category starting at 6pm EST on Wednesday, 11/24/10, for constantly rotating special offers. We'll be running this cycle for the entire weekend*


----------

